# "Huchenfranz" Keppel weiter aktiv - Video für Musik von Erwin R.



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*"Huchenfranz" Keppel weiter aktiv 
 Video für Musik von Erwin R.​*
*Den Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen die Zerstörung der Mur durch Wasserkraft berichteten wird bereits mehrfach. Auch in 2018 macht der "Huchenfranz" weiter mit seinen alten und neuen Mitkämpfern. Der Musiker und Künstler Erwin R. machte einen Song zum Kampf um die Mur, "Huchenfranz" das Video dazu.*

Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft

Angler gegen Wasserkraftkonzern vor Gericht: Freispruch für Angler


Der Musiker und Künstler "Erwin R." setzt sich auch für die Erhaltung der Mur ein. Auf seiner Seite sowie auf Youtube ist dazu ein Song zu finden, zu dem "Huchenfranz" Keppel das Video drehte:
http://www.erwin-r.com/

Auf der Seite des Künstlers dankt er Franz Keppel für das "sehr ergreifende Video zu meinem Lied "Es Richtige"".

Neben dem "Huchenfranz" galt der Dank auch allen, die bei der Aufnahme mit dabei waren: 
Lothar Lässer, Silvia Oberleitner, Sigrid Schönfelder, Monika Maltezeanu, Markus Müller, Samuel Felbermair, Steven Weiss, Rainer Mörth, Max Bieder. 

Und ebenfalls allen, "die... durch die Straßen marschieren, organisieren, informieren oder anders engagieren!"

Hier das Video mit dem Song und den Aufnahmen vom "Huchenfranz":

[youtube1]ZvNQOgezkdc[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvNQOgezkdc


Auch auf der Facebookseite "Rettet die Mur" ist dazu etwas zu lesen:
https://www.facebook.com/rettetdiemur.at/posts/1752199571754945


> _Ergreifender könnte man es nicht zusammenfassen: Was uns 2017 bewegte, drückt Erwin R. in seinem Lied "es richtige" mit Worten und Franz Keppel im dazugehörigen Musikvideo mit Bildern aus. Im letzten Jahr ist eine tolle und vielfältige Bewegung rund um die Mur entstanden. Die unterschiedlichsten Menschen sind zusammengekommen um "es richtige" zu tun. Und wir werden auch weiterhin bewegen!
> 
> Auch in Zukunft werden wir uns für die Mur, unsere Flüsse und die Natur einsetzen. Seid dabei, kommt zur Vollversammlung - Aktiv für die Mur am Sonntag! Wir werden weiter „es richtige“ tun._




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Huchenfranz" Keppel weiter aktiv - Video für Musik von Erwin R.*

Beeindruckende Bilder. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: "Huchenfranz" Keppel weiter aktiv - Video für Musik von Erwin R.*

man kann was bewegen - gute Aktionen von den Jungs aus Felix Austria!


----------

